# The Skropi Monthly Tournament



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ooooook, so I thought that it would be great fun, but also very useful to our shooting, to host a tournament. 
I plan to make it an ongoing monthly tournament if the interest picks up!
In contrast to normal tournaments, this one will have NO winner, most importantly, everyone participating will be a winner in his/her own right, as the main opponent, I chose for this event, is ourselves.

Keep in mind that the rules will be a bit lax, as the main point is being honest with ourselves, as we have only ourselves to beat, but also to make it more accessible to members that don't have access to the equipment necessary to prove distance etc.

On to the rules then.

The duration of the tournament will be one month, counting tomorrow, so it ends in 7th December. 
Every participant should post only one video in order to participate. 
The distance will be the usual 10m. The event consists of two parts. First part, 10 shots are allowed on a 4cm spinner, each successful hit earning a single point. The second part will be paper shooting. The target will be the one used in the world cup in Italy, and two of them will be used, 5 shots in each. 
The final rule is a bit weird. The participants should make their attempt as realistic as possible, that means I strongly suggest the filming of only one video, no matter the result, and beginning the shooting at a random time, and not when the participant is warmed up nicely and hits everything ????

I am sorry to say that I will not be offering a give away right now, though it's possible in the future. As I said, we don't compete against each other, we compare, yes, but in the spirit of brotherhood and progress.

If interest picks up, next month will of course have different shooting rules 

Thanks for bearing with me guys ☺


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cool - I get stuck with the video though.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good project ... hope lots will participate.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Charles, I was thinking of you just today! Thanks!

Matt, just use a phone, if you don't have a mirror, then don't use one. We are not competing against each other here


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm cool with photos - video is a hack for me. Ironically.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Post photos then! I want everyone to compete against himself, so no real hard proof is enough for me 
Think about it, even my guidelines can be bypassed, so in reality we count on honesty here


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Fine - I'll post photos then!


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for acknowledging that sslings shooters can be honest, .There are plenty of posts or competitie posts that suggests otherwise. Beating ourselves is the greatest and mist worth challenge there is.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

This will help me get over my dislike and discomfort of videoing myself.

PS- is there a link to a pdf of those World Cup paper targets? Apprecuate it.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Now that you've mentioned it, you are right! I'll search around to find a link of the target. If anyone has it, feel free to post it. In case we don't find it, we will think of something


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

https://slingshot-world-cup.webnode.it/about-us/

This should work! There is an option to download it in the page ????


----------

